# Niera Explains "War of the Burning Sky" Pt. 1 - SPOILERS!



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2010)

I stumbled across this on YouTube.  It's pretty amusing!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=576OnftBsZQ]YouTube - Niera Explains "War of the Burning Sky" Pt. 1 - SPOILERS![/ame]


----------

